# single stage paint correction



## gaz1 (May 17, 2018)

Morning folks. can anyone give a little advise please. what is good and availible on the market in the way of single stage correction. on all the cars i have done ive always used autobrite correct-it range and i am more than satisfied with the results and so are the car owners but i prefer using that system in the summer months so i can take my time and do the best job i can but now the winter is here and losing daylight quite quick. i spent 8hrs yesterday doing a 3 stage and wax and it tbf was hard going and i found i couldnt give each stage the time i would like. so what would you recommend.
cheers Gaz


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

8 hours for a 3 stage correction....
With regards to a cutting compound that finishes down well there are some who love detailing kingdom 1.1 my choice is Koch chemie hc8 but its horses for courses. But these at some point will still need a degree of refining however large or small.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Sonax Perfect Finish is my Single Stage go to. Forensic Detailing did a comparison with that and Scholl Concepts S20 black on his YouTube channel.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Hunty said:


> Sonax Perfect Finish is my Single Stage go to. Forensic Detailing did a comparison with that and Scholl Concepts S20 black on his YouTube channel.


Agree with this, I used this a few months back on a seat IBIZA it had its paint corrected in 2015 and had only very light marring from washing but the sonax Profiline perfect finish did an excelent job on refining the paint.

It dident remove 100% of the marring so at certain angles in certain light if looking very hard their were still some visible spider webbing but I was very happy with the result. I thing a firmer pad would have give me near %100 correction


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

How about Menzerna 3in1? It’s great stuff, has the same amount of cut as Menzerna 2500.


----------



## gaz1 (May 17, 2018)

Cheers lads thats been a big help but as i said in my post i like doing 3 stages and taking my time so i can get the best results I personally can so in the longer summer days its no probs but in short winter days i need to be waxing/protection long before it gets dark lol


----------



## gaz1 (May 17, 2018)

big dave 666 said:


> 8 hours for a 3 stage correction....
> With regards to a cutting compound that finishes down well there are some who love detailing kingdom 1.1 my choice is Koch chemie hc8 but its horses for courses. But these at some point will still need a degree of refining however large or small.


Hi big dave...8 hours for 3 stage correction....is that good or bad?? i should have said i done prewash/ clay mit/2 snow foams and dry before even getting the da out.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

gaz1 said:


> Hi big dave...8 hours for 3 stage correction....is that good or bad?? i should have said i done prewash/ clay mit/2 snow foams and dry before even getting the da out.


Three stages in 8 hours is pretty good going.

My go to single stage at the moment is Sonax 04-06 and a Rupes yellow pad.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

There is no such thing as a single stage correction, just an enhancement. 

I personally enjoy diminishing products for this job so I don't have to push my luck with my pad choice and worry about marring. And I will send longer than 8 hours on that single stage (including the wash and decon stages of course). 

Efficiency and speed are not the same thing


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi Gaz... As Matt says above.... I know how long it takes me to compound then polish a car...... Then I'll apply glaze by machine then cleanse then wax.... Takes me a while now... Especially if its a correction. Ie removing as many imperfections, swirls RDS as possible... Some of that because I'm not a spring chicken anymore lol, but normally to do a full correction is not a quick job for anyone, there's a hell of a lot of work to it.


----------



## gaz1 (May 17, 2018)

That 8hrs yesterday was none stop from presoaking with citrus letting that sit whilst setting up washer n that's how the day panned out really


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

There's a lot of different things to take into consideration when wanting to know which is best or what we use i.e. Paint type, machine polisher, and pad choice:thumb:

But I've used Angelwax new AIO polish which contains Sio2 on different paints from soft to hard and depending what pad you use I found it great removing moderate swirls and marring:thumb:


----------



## gaz1 (May 17, 2018)

I'm liking the look of DK 1.1...what pad combo would you suggest


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

As stated above bud, depends what paint you're using it on, the machine etc etc. Should always start with the least aggressive combination that achieves the desired results, which you'll find out by experimenting with different combos


----------



## gaz1 (May 17, 2018)

big dave 666 said:


> As stated above bud, depends what paint you're using it on, the machine etc etc. Should always start with the least aggressive combination that achieves the desired results, which you'll find out by experimenting with different combos


Yes that is my strategy anyway but just wondered if it works best with flat/hex/waffle/m/fibre if you get me thanks


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

gaz1 said:


> I'm liking the look of DK 1.1...what pad combo would you suggest


For a enhancement detail I would recommend green quantum hex pad with DK1.1 on medium to hard paints:thumb:

For soft paints I tend to use perfect finish with a white quantum pad or yellow Rupes pad.

Remember one thing though is that technique plays a big part when it comes to enhancement Details :thumb: trying to remove defects but also trying to finish off as best as possible :thumb:


----------



## Detail X (Apr 17, 2018)

G'day from Australia
First post in ages but been a member for a long long time under a different name I no longer traded as.
I believe that there are a lot of ways that a single stage process can be done and I'll share mine.

To stangalangs post on page 1 about single stages being an enhancement not a correction, I can certainly understand and agree with that if comparing a single stage with a da to a three stage rotary process, using aio products or scholl s20 or working on really hard paintwork doing a single. 

Most of my single stages have been done on medium hardness paint and the cars were very bad to very good but still very swirly and a few shockers.e

What I've done in the past two years is put two products together to make one of the most ballsiest long throw random orbital polishers on the planet with 1500 Watts of Power and immense torque. I bought a German made stone grinder with 2100-7600 rpm and awesome electronics with the original long throw unit the dynabrade 61375 19mm orbit DA attachment that people put on a rotary but I found most rotaries lack the ability to handle the dynabrade thus the vibration is bad. The torque of the grinder is insane and with flexipads cyclone backing plates fitted and rupes Mille wool or top quality microfibre pads, it is almost rotary level zero vibration. The machine weighs 2.1 kg and with the dynabrade it's 2.8. 

My average correction rate on the past two years on various hardness paints has been 85-90 percent and 95% sometimes using flexipads microfibre finishing pads with longer fibres than meguiars ones. Meg's have more and ultra thin nap thus more cut due to more surface area and fibres that don't fold over but flexipads finish better at least that's my experience

Often I use speed 1-2.2 (2100-2700 rpm) which is quite slow and it still knocks out swirls in one pass 
The best I've achieved was 95-97% on an Aussie made car that was a mess with a combo of scholl s3 gold xxl and xpert products 1500 high tech polish (keeps scholl wet and improves finish) but I'm often using all three xpert products single polish systems together at the same time. I blow the pad out after one pass then continue and slow down machine speed then after another pass I blow out again then do one more. I'll upload some photos of removing 5000 grit sanding marks to remove oxidation leaving a very nice high gloss with no haze or marring with microfibre on a medium hardness black paint using this machine which cost me $380 dollars 

I found a friends rupes mk 1 to be gutless in power and torque so decided to do something different
This machine you can't bog down fully, even with your whole body weight pressure, you can slow it but it will still spin.

Video on you tube of it that I did that test to it. 
Don't limit yourself to foam for single stage or one product either

Do enhancements if you desire but it's amazing what can be achieved with a random these days specially new 25mm orbit throw random from a company I've been talking with about developing new machines with dual orbits (forced random with no jerkiness and better random mode than most dual mode polishers


----------



## Detail X (Apr 17, 2018)

Here are just a few photos of what I've done with this tool and the tool itself doing a one step after sanding or just single stage correction no sanding

if anyone wants to see a video of my best single stage from october, pm me
more photos to come.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Detail X said:


> Here are just a few photos of what I've done with this tool and the tool itself doing a one step after sanding or just single stage correction no sanding
> 
> if anyone wants to see a video of my best single stage from october, pm me
> more photos to come.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=55433&d=1541747151

Interesting backing plate you have. Is it solid metal?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Detailing Kingdom Next Cut 1.1 is very very good imo.


----------



## Detail X (Apr 17, 2018)

ENEP said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=55433&d=1541747151
> 
> Interesting backing plate you have. Is it solid metal?


Its not a backing plate that's a unit that converts any circular machine into a 19mm orbit throw random orbital polisher made from aluminum
The original long throw technology, basically Bigfoot before rupes Bigfoot


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Detail X said:


> Its not a backing plate that's a unit that converts any circular machine into a 19mm orbit throw random orbital polisher made from aluminum
> The original long throw technology, basically Bigfoot before rupes Bigfoot


Cool, never heard of it before.


----------

